# Golf Etiquette



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Below is a list of various things you should do to maintain good etiquette.


Starting the Round

1. Read and follow the specific rules posted at the golf course.
2. Follow these instructions for dress codes, allotted time of play, golf carts and other necessary guidelines.
3. Determine the order of play. Generally, for the first hole, the player with the lowest handicap tees off first. On subsequent holes, the player who won the previous hole gets that honour.
4. Be completely quiet and still whenever any player is attempting a shot.
5. Pick up your tee after hitting your drive.


General Etiquette

1. Allow the person whose ball is farthest from the green to play first. Continue play in this manner.
2. Allow all other players to hit if you plan to take a mulligan (see glossary).
3. Don't spend more than five minutes looking for a lost ball. Play a new one to avoid holding up your group and others.
4. Be completely quiet and still whenever any player is attempting a shot.
5. Yell "Fore!" after hitting an errant shot to alert other players to possible danger.
6. Repair all divots you create by retrieving and replacing the chunks by hand and pressing them down with your foot.
7. Play fairly and keep score accurately. Quite simply, cheating is not a part of the game.


Warnings

1. Don't venture out on the course until you've gained a level of consistency and proficiency in your golf game. Time guidelines are based on players who can consistently hit the ball. Learn how to play on the course; learn how to hit at the driving range.


Glossary

1. Mulligan: replay a shot; take a shot over again, disregarding the original shot for scoring purposes.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice post. I have only played one round of golf in my life and their were a group of lads shouting and acting the fool just beind us and it was so distracting. I think general golf etiquette isnt much to ask.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

excellent post - this should be required reading or printed on the back of every golf card!

it's amazing how some people figure tha tonce they get on the course that just basic manners fall by the wayside.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

do we really need a thread on etiquette people here know there golf etiquette right??


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

Surprisingly, not enough people are aware of good golf etiquette. Great post, very informative.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Most of us do know the etiquette, but this is till a good reminder for the new Golf enthusiasts.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

it's sad, but every year there's always a new crop o'kids on the links who just figure that they own the greens and the rest of us can just step aside..

punks.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi! Congrats Marcz for a job well done!

I believe this deserves to be a Sticky Post, don't you think so, guys? 

Happy posting everyone...


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Great list. I don't think it hurts even experienced golfers to review the rules of etiquette every once in a while. Sometimes you forget stuff like the "mulligan" rule - I didn't even know that one existed!

I'd like to add one to the list:

If you are not playing well and have experienced golfer(s) consistently waiting behind you such that you are holding their game up, ask if they would like to play ahead of you. This is not only the courteous thing to do - it also will remove any pressure you may be feeling to hurry up with your shots and thus might improve your own game.

Does anyone else have any others?


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

Avoid stepping on someones line - thats just rude.

Turn off them dang cell phones or atleast put them on vibrate.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

oh, with you there on the cell phones.. or, if you *must* take a call, don't shout it across the greens as you delay the party behind you or spend an hour discussing someone's physical attributes... grr..


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> oh, with you there on the cell phones.. or, if you *must* take a call, don't shout it across the greens as you delay the party behind you or spend an hour discussing someone's physical attributes... grr..


Here we are ... just the thing to take care of those cell-phone addicts on the golf course or anywhere else for that matter

http://www.autothing.com/funthings/Tech%20Reviews/Cell%20Phone%20Jammer%20Review.htm

Unfortunately I guess you can only buy them in the UK and you'll probably have Homeland Security on you if you ever try to get one through a security checkpoint, but wouldn't it be nice??? As long as used "responsibly" of course.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

best. idea. EVAH!

put those all around the course and then see how fast the links clear...

grr.


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I saw "do-it-yourself" schematics for something similar on the net at one point. I believe it was very inexpensive (relatively) to build from radio shack parts... time to google.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol... I have to get me one of those.


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

...But doesn't it all boil down to "etiquette" - turn the thing off before you get on the course!!!... Nobody's THAT important !!


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

you'd like to think not... unless you're a heart transplant specialist or something, but nothing burns me more than some idiot yakking to his GF about what they're going to do that night, yatta yatta!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Sure, it's basic golf etiquette not to use a cell phone on the course ... you should turn it off or to vibrate and only take a call that's an emergency like Thumper says, but people are idiots. It's just like the movies - people are so used to watching DVDs at home and talking to each other, replaying it or fast-forwarding, stopping for a bathroom break - it's so bad that it's hard to enjoy a movie in the theater anymore. Someone is always talking or making noise.

If anyone wants to secretly confess to a breach of etiquette, there is actually a website called the Golf Etiquette Confessional ... not a lot of postings yet, but it's sometimes good to see that others are doing things they shouldn't and feel bad about it later  Here's the link:

http://www.mrgolf.com/confessional.html


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

LMAO!

I have to admit, that's a great website... and yes, confession is good for the soul... but don't do it in the first place, 'kay?


----------

